# Gaming PC configuration for 55K



## DFC (Dec 18, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Games eg Far Cry Primal and all latest upcoming future games.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 55k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: can skip HD not required.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: not required.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: HD, DVD drive, cabinet, monitor, mouse, keyboard. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Now

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Will do it myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Going to buy it online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I need the latest skylake processor , ddd4 ram and good graphics card. 

*Components required : Motherboard, CPU, power supply, ram, graphics card. *


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2015)

*Budget - 59k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500 *14,600**Motherboard*MSI H170A PC Mate*9,600**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2400MHz DDR4*3,900**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX970 4GB DDR5*25,000*
*Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520w*5,900**Total**59,000*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 19, 2015)

^ You might want to fix the price of GTX 970.


----------



## Raghul (Dec 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> ^ You might want to fix the price of GTX 970.



or provide details of where to find such a sweet deal.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 19, 2015)

^ Zotac GTX970 was sold by amazon for 23.5k twice in the last week.  I bought it for 25k from the below link last month.

Amazon.in: Buy ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB Graphics Card (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Zotac Reviews & Ratings

You can def get it for 25k in local shops.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 19, 2015)

takemein said:


> ^ Zotac GTX970 was sold by amazon for 23.5k twice in the last week.  I bought it for 25k from the below link last month.
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB Graphics Card (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Zotac Reviews & Ratings
> 
> You can def get it for 25k in local shops.



Sunil have fixed the price. He had mentioned it for 17K before.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sunil have fixed the price. He had mentioned it for 17K before.



oops..i didn't know tht. Thanks.

Also people should stop giving a specific brand recommendation. Atleast should mention there are better alternatives.
ZOtac GTX970 (Base model) isn't the best compare to their AMP edition,Asus STRIX, MSI and the likes. I returned it because the Temp reach 80 even before the GPU utilization reaches 60% and throttle a lot.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2015)

takemein said:


> ^ Zotac GTX970 was sold by amazon for 23.5k twice in the last week.  I bought it for 25k from the below link last month.
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB Graphics Card (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Zotac Reviews & Ratings
> 
> You can def get it for 25k in local shops.



Get it Here for 25.5k:ZOTAC - ZT-90101-10P - GeForce 900 - ZT-90101-10P - price in india, kolkata - mdcomputers.in


----------



## DFC (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey i have a question about the motherboard, i won't be using two graphics card could you suggest another good quality motherboard which dosen't have two graphics card slots , i will put the extra money to buy intel 6600 processor instead of 6500.

Can i use Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU instead of 520w? 


I also need advice from where to buy it online. Is primeabgb.com safe to buy? They don't have cod option in their payment thats a worry for me, but their prices are much lower that other sites. Anyone had any experience with primeabgb.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 21, 2015)

DFC said:


> Hey i have a question about the motherboard, i won't be using two graphics card could you suggest another good quality motherboard which dosen't have two graphics card slots , i will put the extra money to buy intel 6600 processor instead of 6500.
> 
> Can i use Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU instead of 520w?
> 
> ...



do not buy corsair vs series or vx. highly recommended to stick with seasonic psu. primeabgb is very good very reliable no worries there speaking from personal online purchase


----------



## DFC (Dec 22, 2015)

Could you also comment on the motherboard query above.

I have a question about the ram. 
is this ram good?  *G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 F4-3000C15D-16GRBB 16GB RAM*

I read somewhere that 3000MHz is not your standard plug and play ram, is that true?

_
Taken from newegg review

Manufacturer Response:

Glad to hear you got this high performance memory at a low price. With a compatible motherboard and capable CPU, this RAM can perform extremely well. Keep in mind DDR4-3000 is not your standard plug and play RAM, so please make sure to configure settings in UEFI, or manually input settings supported by your hardware. Not all CPUs and/or motherboards can fully support DDR4-3000. If you would like easy plug and play memory, consider DDR4-2133. Also, with new hardware, always make sure you have the latest firmware version for optimal performance and stability. If you feel a module is no longer working, send them in for RMA exchange to receive a new kit right away. Once you receive the new RAM, if you would like help settings up the system, please don't hesitate to let us know. The G.Skill support team will make sure 16GB of extreme memory is working fast and stable in your new computer. We are certain you can be fully satisfied with this product. 

Thank you
GSKILL SUPPORT
_





> I have finalized this components
> Intel Core i5 6600
> Zotac GTX970 4GB DDR5
> Seasonic M12II 520w


----------



## DFC (Dec 23, 2015)

Can't find this motherboard anywhere online, checked on mdcomputers, theitdepot, flipkart, primeabgb, snapdeal , amazon.

Can someone provide a link to it?
MSI H170A PC Mate


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 24, 2015)

DFC said:


> Can't find this motherboard anywhere online, checked on mdcomputers, theitdepot, flipkart, primeabgb, snapdeal , amazon.
> 
> Can someone provide a link to it?
> MSI H170A PC Mate



MSI - H170A PC MATE - Oc Series - H170A PC MATE - price in india, kolkata, bangalore, pune, maharashtra, up, gujarat, - mdcomputers.in


----------



## DFC (Dec 25, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> MSI - H170A PC MATE - Oc Series - H170A PC MATE - price in india, kolkata, bangalore, pune, maharashtra, up, gujarat, - mdcomputers.in



Thanks.


I have a question.

Motherboard and cpu supports only 2133 MHz of ddr4 ram. Will there any benifit to put 2400MHz ?? I wont be doing any overclocking.


I will be buying this ram G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16 GB (8 GBx2) DDR4 2133 MHz *www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2133c15d-16gvr

Is it good?


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 25, 2015)

DFC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I have a question.
> ...



go into mobo bios and enable xmp profile thats it.


----------



## DFC (Dec 29, 2015)

Got it, will buy the 2400MHz version.

Can you suggest a good quality budget case ( 2000rs - 3000rs ) to accommodate MSI H170A PC Mate motherboard and Zotac GTX970 4GB DDR5 graphics card.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 29, 2015)

cases are tricky to recommend corsair 110r silent and windowed version should come in that budget. only advice is to buy a good case dont cheap on it it does make a lot of difference


----------



## DFC (Dec 30, 2015)

Do you recommend buying this one ?  *Circle Gaming Cabinet CC 821*  , it has good reviews on amazon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

DFC said:


> Do you recommend buying this one ?  *Circle Gaming Cabinet CC 821*  , it has good reviews on amazon.



Go with Corsair SPEC-01 @ 3.5k
The above case is light in weight and has a Side window panel. You can add 2x120mm front fans and 1x120mm top exhaust fan and 1x120mm rear exhaust fan.


----------



## DFC (Dec 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with Corsair SPEC-01 @ 3.5k
> The above case is light in weight and has a Side window panel. You can add 2x120mm front fans and 1x120mm top exhaust fan and 1x120mm rear exhaust fan.



Thanks will check it out.


----------

